# Ellis' new weight pull harness



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis finally got his own weight pull harness, no more borrowing :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap::clap::clap:WOO HOO Ellis!!:clap::clap::clap: 

That is one cool looking harness.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks. We waited a long time for it, but I really like how it turned out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great! Where'd ya get it??


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

The people that I do weigth pull lessons with made it. It took a lot longer than they told me it was going to take but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh, thats a good looking harness. how much was it?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aww look at him he is so dang cute, the harness looks good on him. How much as he already pulled?


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Czar said:


> oh, thats a good looking harness. how much was it?


Thanks, It was $55.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought I was gonna see a blue and lime green, or hot pink harness, lol, thats simply BADA*%!!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> aww look at him he is so dang cute, the harness looks good on him. How much as he already pulled?


He takes lessons once a week and usually at the end is pulling about 200 pounds. Now that he has his own harness we will be doing drag work. We started doing that today. I just have him pulling about 5 pounds for about a mile. I did have him at one weight pull last month and at that he pulled 460 pounds. I think with the drag work I can get him into better condition for the next pull.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I forgot how old he is I always used doughnut tires with no rims they work pretty good. Im about to get a drag weight sled there good. You have to pics of him pulling in his new harness!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is an awesome harness ... Ellis looks very handsome in his new gear ... 
GO HANDSOME~!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo I really like that, very cool!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool pattern!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome harness!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

And it looks great!!!!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking harness


----------

